# المنقد الرهيب اثنين في واحد



## مطنوخ 2014 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

شوايه لوضع الجمر مصمم لكي يتم استخدامها كفرن وشوايه بنفس الوقت

وايضا يتم استخدامه كمنقل للجمر لوضع القهوه والشاي عليه
ويستخدم لشوي الدجاج واللحم والسمك وجميع المشويات,,,
الشوايه كبيره طولها 80وعرضها 65 
السعر 400 ريال
البيع في الرياض يد بيد وباقي مناطق المملكة عن طريق شركة الشحن
للتواصل عبر الاتصال او عبر الواتس اب برقم الجوال 0508335790


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: المنقد الرهيب اثنين في واحد*

حقاً كما وصفت مننننقذ


----------

